# Difficult room configuration with high ceiling - help!



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm assisting my father in upgrading his entertainment setup - so with that said, the room where his existing stuff is setup is a really difficult configuration. Here are the known:

He wants:

in-wall speakers - or atleast speakers that aren't laying around for his dogs to knock over. (he has a St. Bernard
He wants a 50+inch LCD, most likely mounted
He will be using the setup for listenting to music and watching movies

Challenges:

The floor is ceramic tile - so no running anything under it
The ceiling is very high - it runs the height of the 1st and 2nd story with an overlooking balcony/walkway above.
There is a ceiling fan installed in this high ceiling room - which begs, how did they wire it up there if there is no basement?
Do I assume that I have to run wire along the wall?

I've attached a basic layout of the room without dimensions. What do you guys think is the best way to achieve the best soundstage?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Removing baseboards usually reveals some space to run the wires even if you have to alter the baseboards to fit the amount of wire needing to be run this is a better alternative than running them along the open floor.
You can buy plastic wire channel from most home improvement stores to hide the wire runs up the walls.
In wall speakers are tough to install after the fact particularly in exterior walls due to the insulation and vapor barrier that should never be removed or cut. Bookshelf speakers sound better and can be mounted on a wall eliminating the need for stands.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

KASR said:


> I've attached a basic layout of the room without dimensions. What do you guys think is the best way to achieve the best soundstage?


Assuming Dad doesn’t want to use the wall opposite the fireplace, and sit with his back to it, I’d use the wall where the sofa is now.



> Do I assume that I have to run wire along the wall?


’Fraid so. I assume with a tile floor removing the baseboards is not an option, as it will mess up the grout. Your best bet is what Tony suggested, a plastic wire mold channel. Once you get the wire to the location where the speaker will be, you could transition to in-wall wiring at that point, but like Tony said you probably shouldn’t disturb the vapor barrier, but my understanding is that they're not essential in places where the temperature remains above freezing most of the time. Not sure what the situation is there in Oklahoma. There’s a DIY article about retro-wiring you can find in my signature that has tips for dealing with hard floors, should you decide to proceed anyway. 

BTW, the wire channel may have an adhesive backing strip, but I wouldn’t use it. You’ll never get that stuff off the baseboard should the day come that you ever have to remove it. I’d use #6 screw to secure the channel to the baseboard. It’ll be worlds easier to patch a few tiny holes with some spackling compound and re-paint

Regards,
Wayne


----------

